# Toro 4235



## kenj (Mar 24, 2015)

I have this Toro and it seemed like the battery was too weak, it would start with a booster connected and ran fine. Though running and the blade would engage it wouldn't begin to move with the motion control.

I got a new battery and it shows full charge, but even with that in now it doesn't start at all. Not even with the booster!! :dazed:

There is no click sound or action at all. Really stumped. If anyone has experience I'd love to hear some. 

Seat switched passes a check light, both fuses look fine, triple checked the blade engage and the parking brake bypass levers. 

Some might suggest the general fuel filter, new plugs, oil but it ran perfectly one day ago other than needing to jump start.

Usually I'd hear the brake wirr as it disengaged when the key is turned but it isn't doing that. I wonder if that part breaking would prevent the engine from starting too?

Well anyone with ideas feel free to chime in, the mower is only a year old and has done well.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Start by checking all the battery cables . You may have one that is loose.or the end is bad.
Then check the solenoid,and starter themselves,as well as the ignition switch.
Some where there should be a fuse,so check that,as well.


----------

